# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Эволюция монитора: путешествие во времени

## Labs

Кто еще помнит старый добрый крупногабаритный ЭЛТ монитор? Сегодня, когда почти каждый месяц производители предлагают новые продукты и технологии, легко забыть, как далеко мы продвинулись с момента изобретения первого дисплея. Рынок развивается постоянно, чтобы удовлетворить запросы потребителей и улучшить качество их жизни. 
 
_ЭЛТ мониторы продолжительное время преобладали на рынке_*Прогрессивные для своего времени: ЭЛТ мониторы формата 4:3*

Вплоть до начала 2000-х в офисах и домах преобладали мониторы на основе электронно-лучевой трубки, хорошо узнаваемые из-за своих габаритов и совсем непривлекательного дизайна. 

Первый ЭЛТ дисплей был спроектирован еще в 1897 немецким физиком Карлом Фердинандом Брауном (Karl Ferdinand Braun). Вряд ли он тогда мог предположить, что его изобретение станет отправной точкой в истории возникновения ультратонких мониторов, например, AOC PDS241 толщиной всего 5,2 мм. В отличие от современных компактных дисплеев, ЭЛТ модели занимали почти всю поверхность рабочего стола. Например, монитор АОС CT720G их 90-ых был 41,9 см в толщину. Внутри такой конструкции размещался цветной кинескоп, формирующий изображение на фосфоресцирующем экране.

Но толщина не единственный аспект дизайна, отличающий ЭЛТ монитор от современного. Формат 4:3 и скучный корпус бежевого цвета также стали характерными признаками устройств того времени. И все же такие дисплеи доминировали на рынке вплоть до начала 2000-ых, пока ЖК мониторы не стали более доступными и популярными.



_Более компактный и энергоэффективный ЖК монитор_*Новая эпоха: ЖК мониторы*

Первая ЖК модель увидела свет в 1972 г. Но большие затраты на производство и, как следствие, высокая цена не позволили им теснить ЭЛТ мониторы более полувека. Со временем ситуация изменилась: этому способствовало не только ужесточение стандартов потребления энергоресурсов, но и спрос со стороны пользователей на новые технологии и более удобную форму. 

Состоящий из слоев фильтров, стекла и жидких кристаллов ЖК дисплей не требовал объемного кинескопа, что позволило производителям разрабатывать новые модели и удовлетворять растущие потребности рынка. Дисплеи с четким изображением и низким энергопотреблением стали реальностью – и начались эксперименты с конструкцией. 

Производители работали не только над внешним оформлением, но и над эргономическими возможностями дисплеев. Первым достижением в этом направлении стала опция изменения угла наклона, которая делает использование монитора значительно более удобным. Продолжительное время рентгеновское излучение от ЭЛТ дисплеев вызывало опасение, а распространение ЖК технологий решило вопрос заботы о здоровье в долгосрочной перспективе. 

_Победитель Red Dot Design Award: монитор AOC Angelo с сенсорной панелью управления и регулируемой в 3-х направлениях подставкой_ 
В середине 2000-ых дизайн мониторов изменился кардинально, и времена больших ЭЛТ моделей уже кажутся нам далеким прошлым. В 2008 году компания AOC, например, выпустила ЖК монитор Angelo формата 16:9 с сенсорной панелью управления и настраиваемой в трех направлениях подставкой. Дисплей Angelo был удостоен престижной премии Red Dot Design Award.
 


_Победители конкурса в области дизайна IF Product Design Award: AOC Razor cо складной подставкой (на фото расположен выше) и AOC 57 series с узкой рамкой и отсоединяющейся подставкой (на фото снизу)_
Этот период справедливо считают началом непрекращающейся гонки за лучший дизайн и инновации. 
 
_Изогнутый игровой монитор формата Ultra Wide AOC AG352QCX_*Настоящее: больше, тоньше, быстрее* 

Как изменился дизайн монитора? При существующем разнообразии моделей потребности и желания клиентов стали более определенными. Офисный работник, профессиональный геймер, графический дизайнер или домашний пользователь – для каждой группы потребителей сформирована ниша, в рамках которой производители разрабатывают дизайнерские решения и технологии. 

Современные мониторы должны быть визуально и функционально адаптированы к потребностям и образу жизни разных клиентов. Для графических дизайнеров важны качество изображения и эргономичные функции. Другие специалисты оценят внешний вид и функциональность устройства – характеристики, которые позволят не только эффективно работать, но и создать стильную рабочую среду. 

Так, мониторы с инновационным дизайном, разработанные совместно с известным дизайнерским домом Studio F. A. Porsche, привлекли именно такую категорию пользователей. Модульная конструкция с отдельным блоком для подключения устройств ввода-вывода позволила создать монитор толщиной всего 5,2 мм – тоньше, чем новейшие смартфоны. 
 
_Отсутствие рамки с трех сторон, ультраузкий профиль и ассиметричная изогнутая подставка: монитор AOC PDS241 разработан в сотрудничестве с Studio F. A. Porsche_
Растущая популярность киберспорта обусловила спрос на дисплеи, которые обеспечивают «погружение» в игру, а не только короткое время отклика и высокую частоту обновления экрана. В среде геймеров стали распространены изогнутые мониторы. AOC AGON AG352QCX  формата 21:9 с радиусом изгиба 2000 мм, временем отклика 4 мс, частотой обновления 200 Гц и поддержкой Adaptive-Sync ярко демонстрирует этот тренд. 

Эргономические возможности также прошли долгий путь развития. Многие из сегодняшних дисплеев можно наклонять, поворачивать и регулировать по высоте. Например, AG352QCX, благодаря опциям настройки высоты, наклона и поворота, обеспечивает здоровую осанку во время длительных игр.

В офисе тоже нет необходимости ставить громоздкие и скучные мониторы. AOC обновляет свою линейку Pro Line и предлагает дизайнерское решение с отсутствием рамки по трем сторонам экрана: мониторы из 90-ой серии позволят сосредоточиться на работе и создать «бесшовную» систему из нескольких дисплеев, расположив их рядом.

Это всего несколько примеров того, что монитор является стильным и функциональным объектом, отвечающим потребностям постоянно меняющегося образа жизни пользователя.

*Обзор дисплеев AOC, упомянутых в пресс-релизе * 

*AOC PDS241 & PDS271*
IPS-мониторы 16:9 в двух размерах – 24" PDS241 и 27" PDS271, обе модели с разрешением Full HD 1920x1080 пикселей, ультратонким дизайном и отсутствием рамки по трем сторонам экрана. Кабель питания и кабель подсоединения монитора к компьютеру проходят через изогнутую асимметричную подставку, а разъемы вынесены во внешний модульный блок. Уникальный дизайн, отличное качество изображения, широкие углы обзора и технология Flicker-Free удовлетворят потребности домашних и профессиональных пользователей.

_AOC AGON AG352QCX_
Изогнутый монитор с 35’’ (21:9) VA панелью, разрешением Wide Full HD 2560?1080 пикселей, временем отклика 4 мс, частотой обновления 200 Гц и поддержкой Adaptive-Sync. За счет радиуса изгиба 2000 мм (больше, чем у других изогнутых мониторов) обеспечивается непревзойденный уровень погружения для игры или работы в многозадачном режиме.

_AOC I2490PXQU и I2790VQ из планируемой к выходу 90-ой серии_ 
Мониторы с диагональю 24 и 27 дюймов с элегантным дизайном отличает отсутствие рамки с трех сторон экрана, оформление в сером цвете с бронзовым отливом, новейшая IPS панель, разрешение Full HD, большое число разъемов, технология Flicker-Free и режим Low Blue Light. 90-ая серия появится на рынке этим летом.

----------

